# Anyone want a dog? (Dog bit goat)



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Warning: This is a rant/advice thread. 

So I am beyond mad right now. My idiot dog bit my big show wether leaving two puncture wounds on his hip and back leg. I went out to work on leading with the show chain, got a phone call, tied the goat up and took the call. Looked over and noticed two marks on his leg. Sure enough, perfect size for my dogs mouth. Hurried up and got off the phone and tended to him. 

Shaved the area, gave a shot of pen g and cleaned it with alcohol and then iodine. 

Dog is leaving. Probably being put down as this is his third strike... killed another dog, tried to bite a person and now this


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Here is a picture. He's about 3 1/2 months old btw


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

Are you sure it was your dog? I don't know about others, but to me it looks kind of...odd to be a dog bite. It looks awkward. To me it looks more like he poked himself on something. Thats just me though, I don't have much experience with dog bites so I am probably very wrong.

I'm sorry for your troubles. Hope your wether's OK!


----------



## oxhilldairy (Mar 24, 2013)

I would kill the dogtoo -.- my Shepard does te same thing but its my moms dog so i cant do anything about it


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm sure it was him- he chased them last night and my sister just told me when I found it. He's a mastiff so his mouth is huge and oddly shaped. Its almost like he got him twice. 

As far as treatment- am I doing the right stuff? Anything to add to it?


----------



## canthavejust1 (Oct 12, 2012)

Ouch. Poor goat. Sounds like good treatment. Also sounds like the dog is not trustworthy. It's hard to make the final decision. My hubby had a food aggressive dog when we got together. It was an outside dog, kids warned. My middle son still got attacked. Bit on his face and arm. The dog should have been pts years earlier. The wait nearly killed my baby. Do what you feel is right. Good luck and positive thoughts to you.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

canthavejust1 said:


> Ouch. Poor goat. Sounds like good treatment. Also sounds like the dog is not trustworthy. It's hard to make the final decision. My hubby had a food aggressive dog when we got together. It was an outside dog, kids warned. My middle son still got attacked. Bit on his face and arm. The dog should have been pts years earlier. The wait nearly killed my baby. Do what you feel is right. Good luck and positive thoughts to you.


That's what I am afraid of. We have had him since he was 9 months and he's five now. He came from a neglectful owner... scared of everything. In the last year he had gotten very bold and too protective. He has acted like he was going to bite people I welcome to the house, killed a puppy, attacked a stray dog for coming.in the yard, been mean/growling/ snapping at cats and now he's bit my show wether. He's also food aggressive... never shown it towards people only other animals. We will have to have someone come out and put him down since he refuses to ride in a car. Luckily I have a muzzle.

I simply can't have an unpredictable dog in my home with a six year old brother and other pets


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Kaneel said:


> Are you sure it was your dog? I don't know about others, but to me it looks kind of...odd to be a dog bite. It looks awkward. To me it looks more like he poked himself on something. Thats just me though, I don't have much experience with dog bites so I am probably very wrong.
> 
> I'm sorry for your troubles. Hope your wether's OK!


I see what you mean- he was moving his leg to the inside away from me... I had already shaved and cleaned it so he was mad


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Sad to say but I would put him down, if he's killed one dog, bit a person, and now bitten your goat. OR, build a kennel for him.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I think I remember a post a while back when he killed that puppy. I think you gave him his second, third, fourth chances and now you have to do whats best for your family. I can't imgaine how hard this must be on you. I know how attached we become to our dogs, badly behaved or not.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

He's never bit a person but has acted like it. After that my parents and I agreed he had one more chance and if he messed up he was gone. So we will have some.come out ti put him down as soon as possible. If had been any worse I would have done it my self. 

I pay for the goats myself so if he had been unshowable I would be out my hard earned money. Not saying my parents money isn't appreciated but I am not in a position to spend money now. Love the dog but its best he goes before he hurts a person


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Dayna said:


> I think I remember a post a while back when he killed that puppy. I think you gave him his second, third, fourth chances and now you have to do whats best for your family. I can't imgaine how hard this must be on you. I know how attached we become to our dogs, badly behaved or not.


Yes I did. This was his last chance and he blew it. I hate it because he's a good dog with me around. Its when I'm not around that he acts up.

Its not fair for my family, goats or other pets for him to stay. I hate it but its life.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

sounds like he is ticking time bomb....I have a friend who raises prize Doberman...pricey $1000 dogs!! His male pulled a baby goat through his fencing and killed it...so my friend made his pen more secures. He got out and killed another goat...My friend said what he saw next..(in his mind) was his dog going after a neighborhood kid playing or riding a bike..he went out and shot that $1000 dog...broke his heart..he loved him so much, raised him from a tiny puppy....cried as he buried him but he new what needed to be done...his dog was a ticking time bomb and rehoming him was not an option...some times dogs are wired wrong...and as they mature it gets worse....Im so sorry you and your family are having to make that decision.....


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

It's not as hard as I thought it would be... The risk of keeping him is too high. I don't want to endanger anyone ever so he has to be put down. I can't shoot him so we'll wait until tomorrow to call someone with a vets office or something and see if they will come out


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm sorry that you have to make a decision like that.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I understand..I always use my vet when I need to put an animal down....although I know a bullet is very quick too..but too personal. ..


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I can put livestock down with a bullet but.not a pet. He lived in the house and slept in my bed so I just can't do it. 

I hate that it has to be this way but its for the best. At this point the UPS man bringing my goat meds isn't safe, neither is the guy that fills our gas tank.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I hear ya  Just because its the right thing to do does not make it easy...


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Dont just shoote the dog. 
I mean seriously?

Have you thought of rehomin it? Theres tons of people who takes in dogs like these and trains them.

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I am not shooting him. I would never shoot a dog. He will be humanely euthanized. 

I tossed around rehoming him last time when he killed the puppy, which he snatched out my hands. I contacted rescues and trainers out the wazoo and nobody wanted him. Several told me that it is not normal canine behavior to kill a puppy unprovoked and that would suggest that I have him put down.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I would never run the risk of passing this behavior problem onto someone else. If he killed a child..... It's hard for some people to unerstand, but I can tell Dani does understand. Sometimes the right thing to do is the hard thing to do.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Dayna said:


> I would never run the risk of passing this behavior problem onto someone else. If he killed a child..... It's hard for some people to unerstand, but I can tell Dani does understand. Sometimes the right thing to do is the hard thing to do.


Its not that i dont understand i do understand. What is hard for me to understand is why everyone is just saying oh id kill him if he did that. No body said did you check around to see if there are any trainers who took in problem dogs around you. Which is why i asked. And dani said she did and so after that im fine with it. There may not be one around her. 
And some poeople like taking in problem dogs and training them to completely different animals. I knew a persion at one time who did that. 
And iv read about a ton who do. It takes a specal persion to do that thoug.

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

goatgirl132 said:


> Its not that i dont understand i do understand. What is hard for me to understand is why everyone is just saying oh id kill him if he did that. No body said did you check around to see if there are any trainers who took in problem dogs around you. Which is why i asked. And dani said she did and so after that im fine with it. There may not be one around her.
> And some poeople like taking in problem dogs and training them to completely different animals. I knew a persion at one time who did that.
> And iv read about a ton who do. It takes a specal persion to do that thoug.
> 
> ...


Search the forum for my thread in December about him killing a puppy. There is alot more information than I have posted here. All the people who posted to have him PTS here, posted on that thread


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I remember your post ... I feel heartbroken for you, but I agree with Dayna. For the safety of your family ... :hug:


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

I also remember your other thread. I am so sorry that you have to take this action but you are in the right 100%. You have done all you could. He will have a humane and quick end before he disgraces himself completely. You are a strong and wonderful dog owner.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

It sucks but after already talking about it.months ago it does make it an easier decision. I have had experts opinions so its always a little easier to do what's right when you know its thein last option


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Goatgirl132..please respect Dani choice...she came here for support in a very difficult decision...she doesn't need to be made to feel any worse than she does already..she truly is doing the best thing even if its hard to think so...Im a dog lover I have 7 dogs myself..but safety is safety..Her dog is growing dangerous..in her position I would do the same thing..because we love we also much make sacrifices at times that cost us dearly when needed..you had your say...and we do understand it...but lets respect Dani for what she obviously put a lot of thought into..thank you


----------



## BlueEyedFainters (Aug 18, 2012)

There is absolutely no reason to put a dog down for lack of training. No dog is a bad dog. Find a rescue or a shelter to relinquish him to where they have staff and volunteers to rehab his attitude. 
Far too many people take this cavalier attitude towards their dogs behavior and how it's 'the dogs fault'. It's not his fault. Train him properly or don't have a dog at all, period. 
I work in rescue. My opinion is strongly supported by what I see on a day to day basis. Find a rescue to take him in.


----------



## GrieserFamily (Apr 22, 2013)

I have dealt with dog bites many times in the past working as a veterinary technician in a small animal clinic. You did good treating the wound. The only thing I would add is to actually flush each puncture with an iodine solution. Use an oral syringe to flush out the "hole". You should also clean the area twice daily and use warm moist compresses to open it up. If you let the punctures seal over they can quickly turn to abscesses. Each time you cleanse, flush the wound with the iodine solution. As the "holes" get smaller you will not need to use the warm moist compress and treat the inside of the wound. This treatment will also help to decrease scarring. You are making the right decision with the dog. Safety needs to come first. If a dog harms somebody or their property the owner is legally liable. So sorry for your hard decision. Good luck to you!!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

BlueEyedFainters said:


> There is absolutely no reason to put a dog down for lack of training. No dog is a bad dog. Find a rescue or a shelter to relinquish him to where they have staff and volunteers to rehab his attitude.
> Far too many people take this cavalier attitude towards their dogs behavior and how it's 'the dogs fault'. It's not his fault. Train him properly or don't have a dog at all, period.
> I work in rescue. My opinion is strongly supported by what I see on a day to day basis. Find a rescue to take him in.


You have no idea what she's going through. Just because you work in rescue doesn't mean that you know anything about this dog or it's history or what is best for this family.


----------



## hscottom87 (Mar 21, 2013)

The ONLY way I would rehome is if you told the new owners everything it's done. Possibly say needs to go to home w/o other pets & small children. If they take it & it harms someone it's not on you, you informed them. I wouldn't blame you if you felt uncomfortable though & chose to euthanize. As a mother & as pet owner, I understand that this is a reality. Watch the news to anyone who doesn't get it. We just had a pit that killed a 2 year old on the news the other night.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

I disagree BlueEyedFainters. 

I do agree that sometimes it's down to training and the way the dog is brought up, but I'm sure just like people, some dogs are just "not right" up there and there isn't a way to fix it, and I support Dani in the hard decision to let him go. 
At least he had a good life and is being put down humanely.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

BlueEyedFainters said:


> There is absolutely no reason to put a dog down for lack of training. No dog is a bad dog. Find a rescue or a shelter to relinquish him to where they have staff and volunteers to rehab his attitude.
> Far too many people take this cavalier attitude towards their dogs behavior and how it's 'the dogs fault'. It's not his fault. Train him properly or don't have a dog at all, period.
> I work in rescue. My opinion is strongly supported by what I see on a day to day basis. Find a rescue to take him in.


Be my guest to come and get him. I have done the best I can. I've trained him from the day I got him and let me tell you, it doesn't help when I am not there which is when he acts up. If you know.a.rescue in eastern nc that will take him then be my guest. This dog is my baby and I don't want to put him down. But it's not all about me. Its about my family, friends and my other animals safety. Not to mention his own safety and people who come in my yard like postal services and such. I don't appreciate your harsh comments when you don't know half the story. I suggest you read the thread on the puppy he killed. I'm not blaming him. This is a direct issue with backyard breeders and neglectful owners. I feel secure in knowing I have done what I can and given him a good life the last 4 years I've had him.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

happybleats said:


> Goatgirl132..please respect Dani choice...she came here for support in a very difficult decision...she doesn't need to be made to feel any worse than she does already..she truly is doing the best thing even if its hard to think so...Im a dog lover I have 7 dogs myself..but safety is safety..Her dog is growing dangerous..in her position I would do the same thing..because we love we also much make sacrifices at times that cost us dearly when needed..you had your say...and we do understand it...but lets respect Dani for what she obviously put a lot of thought into..thank you


Thanks


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I want to thank everyone who is supporting my decision. You guys are awesome and took the time to read his history. I've been through alot with him and it's a tough choice. I dont want to do it but I know its right. I wouldn't good about rehoming him knowing something is off with him.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

GrieserFamily said:


> I have dealt with dog bites many times in the past working as a veterinary technician in a small animal clinic. You did good treating the wound. The only thing I would add is to actually flush each puncture with an iodine solution. Use an oral syringe to flush out the "hole". You should also clean the area twice daily and use warm moist compresses to open it up. If you let the punctures seal over they can quickly turn to abscesses. Each time you cleanse, flush the wound with the iodine solution. As the "holes" get smaller you will not need to use the warm moist compress and treat the inside of the wound. This treatment will also help to decrease scarring. You are making the right decision with the dog. Safety needs to come first. If a dog harms somebody or their property the owner is legally liable. So sorry for your hard decision. Good luck to you!!


That's exactly what I'm doing . I've had.cats with punctures from hunting and this is how I treated it. The scarring is my fear since he is a show wether and will be slick sheared so it will show. Thanks


----------



## GrieserFamily (Apr 22, 2013)

Theoretically speaking massaging the liquid from a vitamin E capsule onto the area (once it is no longer open) will reduce scarring as would using cocoa butter cream - the kind recommended to prevent pregnancy stretch marks. However more than likely it is the massaging action that increases blood flow to the fragile healing skin that reduces the scarring. Not sure if either of these products would be safe if the goat would lick it off, but if so it may be worth a try!! The best prevention is keeping the area clean and free from infection which you are doing already. Good luck to you!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

The vitamin e I know is safe... people give it orally for weak kids and other disease treatment. I may have to try it!

He hasn't messed with it... its bruised a little so he doesn't want anyone to touch it. Luckily he's only 55lbs so he's easy to handle


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

happybleats said:


> Goatgirl132..please respect Dani choice...she came here for support in a very difficult decision...she doesn't need to be made to feel any worse than she does already..she truly is doing the best thing even if its hard to think so...Im a dog lover I have 7 dogs myself..but safety is safety..Her dog is growing dangerous..in her position I would do the same thing..because we love we also much make sacrifices at times that cost us dearly when needed..you had your say...and we do understand it...but lets respect Dani for what she obviously put a lot of thought into..thank you


I am supportig her. 
I even said in the last post 
she said she contacted people so now i resoenct her desision there might not be someone around her.
I was just telling her to check and see if Theres anyone that takes in dogs with behavioral issues so she dosent have to kill him. She said she had. 
Then someone els said that people just dont get it. And i said i do get it And told them why i said what a said and that was when i satated she said she looked around but couldent find anyone so now i respect her desision.

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

goatgirl132 said:


> I am supportig her.
> I even said in the last post
> she said she contacted people so now i resoenct her desision there might not be someone around her.
> I was just telling her to check and see if Theres anyone that takes in dogs with behavioral issues so she dosent have to kill him. She said she had.
> ...


I understand asking about rescues and trainers. I'm not upset with your post. He is like a kid to me so its hard but your have to sacrifice what you want for other safety. Honestly its for his safety too. I'd much rather call a vet and have him PTS at home and comfortable than him get away from me, gets his self in trouble and someone shoots him. I would hate for him to hurt a child or kill someones pet in front of them because I was selfish and wanted to keep him.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Dayna said:


> I would never run the risk of passing this behavior problem onto someone else. If he killed a child..... It's hard for some people to unerstand, but I can tell Dani does understand. Sometimes the right thing to do is the hard thing to do.


Their specal trainers not just an everyday family 
Iv tryed to say that several times...

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I contacted our special trainer here. He wanted nothing to do with him because he is dog aggressive. He said otherwise he would take him but he requires all dogs to be dog friendly.


----------



## canthavejust1 (Oct 12, 2012)

This is what ignoring your instincts and hoping for the best can do. And it could have been soo much worse. The dog was a lab mix. Food aggressive. After this I will never keep a dog that even gives me a thought of being untrustworthy. My son healed. It was a very scary time. You know the best decision. You know your dog. Its not easy. Hugs to you


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Wow that is a really bad bite. Thank god his ear and eye stayed intact. That must have been so scary for you!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Wow that is pretty bad. 

I think I have found a vet... most won't do house call


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You are doing the right thing. I applaud your decision and your ability to see it through. Sometimes the right choice doesn't always feel good but it must be done.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Dani I am so sorry you have to do this but YES you are doing the right thing.

 It is one thing when they attack a goat, you can find people in the city that will take them but killing the puppy several months ago, and how he started to attack the people that came to you house, hun you are a great person for doing this.

 I can only imagine how hard it is but you have to do what you have to do to keep everyone and everything safe.

 People Dani was just trying to get support; this was her baby so it is a lot harder for her to do then just putting any dog down. I do remember the story a few months ago.

 :grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## cwatkin (Jul 9, 2012)

This happened to me and it took me a while to believe it was my trusty dog. I witnessed one horrible attack but I was gone when he killed two others. This was it. Anyway, this sounds like an aggressive dog all around. You don't want the liability if he harms someone when you find him a new home so put him down. A single round of ammo is still cheaper than a lawsuit, even with the current price of ammo.

Conor


----------



## Sweet-little-baby-daisy (Apr 21, 2013)

Hope your sweetie(goat) is ok take spud of the dog maybe u could give him to a shelter


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Sweet-little-baby-daisy said:


> Hope your sweetie(goat) is ok take spud of the dog maybe u could give him to a shelter


Our shelter is a kill Shelter and for that I'd rather him be put down at home where he's not stressed


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Well, keep in mind that EVERYONE has their opinion, but you in my own opinion, you are doing the right thing.

I understand how some don't want him to be killed, I can see supporting that. BUT, the fact that he has actually killed another living thing is just wrong. Some animals that are abused just have the wrong history to EVER act respectfully towards any other animal or human. 

I would not ever shoot a dog UNLESS it was injuring my other animals. I would only shoot it if it was in the act of doing it. No, I don't see sticking the dog somewhere and shooting it as humane at all.
There are too many good dogs out there to be worrying about one who is a danger to other living things.
Putting him to sleep is the best decision you can make in this situation, IMO. And I support your choice.

We should all pray for him and send our best wishes to him, hoping that he will have a better life when not on planet earth. He has had a great life with people who respect him, and now is his time to be put into a peaceful world where he won't hurt anything ever again.

I'm sorry you are going through this, Dani, but please know that he HAS had great times with you and your family I send my good wishes to him and your family.


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

You and he will be in our prayers.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm so sorry your going through this Dani  My heart goes out to you. I know it must be very very difficult. 
From everything I"ve read about your dog, it's time to do something, before he does any more damage.
I know someone who has a dog similar to this, and he's been a ticking time bomb that they've been debating on putting him down 
He's killed some farm animals <chickens, cats, etc.> and done some other things as well.

IMO training can only do so much, and not every dog can be saved from their choices in life. Your dog made his choice to kill. Even if retrained, who is to say he won't do something similar again, only maybe next time to a child or adult?
Retraining a 5yo dog may just be setting someone up with another ticking time bomb.
I know I would never ever EVER adopt an animal that displayed aggressive/killing behavior, especially since we have kids and goats.
There is just too much risk.
And the dog I mentioned above even went to a training clinic. 
Sure, proper training can do a lot, but it isn't a 100% sure thing


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Its tough but I'm glad so many people understand. I know he's dangerous so as soon as I can get a vet out he will be put down. 

The problem is he is not current on rabies since he wouldn't ride in a car. Its something we never really thought would be a problem but two vets have said they won't come out because of this. Luckily we know a vet and she has had a similar experience with her dog so I'm hoping she will come out


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

HoosierShadow said:


> I'm so sorry your going through this Dani  My heart goes out to you. I know it must be very very difficult.
> From everything I"ve read about your dog, it's time to do something, before he does any more damage.
> I know someone who has a dog similar to this, and he's been a ticking time bomb that they've been debating on putting him down
> He's killed some farm animals <chickens, cats, etc.> and done some other things as well.
> ...


Its a shame.. he's a smart dog. I taught him tons of stuff and he still knows it all. Sit, lay down, paw shake, leave it, stay, back up, dance, fetch- the list just keeps going. But with this aggressive behavior he can't stay, like most have stated. I hate it but there are so many other dogs without these issues that need homes that will otherwise be put down... why let them die and keep one dangerous one, who at any given moment may snap, alive? I don't like thinking of it that way but it does help.... I know I will have plenty more dogs. I can't stay away from them... hopefully the next is a better fit and doesn't have these problems.

I really just hope we can get a vet out soon so he doesn't hurt any one or anything. Also want him to go peacefully and as pain free as possible. He's been a good dog but its his time.


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

Is there a vet who will give you a sedative so maybe you can get the dog into the car? That he is not current on rabies is a sad thing, but maybe you can ask about that. He doesn't sound like he's mentally well, and probably not happy. If he has bitten a person, and another dog, that's a red flag, especially as Mastiffs are usually such sweet but protective dogs.


----------



## MrKamir (Nov 2, 2009)

Worked for years at a professional dog training center. Not all dogs can be trained(saved). I can count on both hands dogs that were turned away. There is no training them. But yet their owners were so stubborn and would take them back home and take a chance. One guy kept divorcing wives because the wives would not accept his aggressive dog. The stories I could tell. You are making the right decision. Lots of hugs to you.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Aggressive dogs are not tolerated here at all. Yours, mine, the mayors. Whatever. Shot on the spot. Wise decision, it's hard but it is something that needs to be done sometimes.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Oh, so much wrong here. 
Dani, I know that you love this dog very much. I've read more than just that one post. I'm very sorry for your loss, but, it has to done.

Would be dog rescuers, yeah you guys that work with the dogs left after they have already been culled? You don't know what your talking about. Do you really think that a broken minded dog should be rehabilited to what? Become a jailed pet in a 6 foot lidded kennel and muzzeled when he's walked through his front yard so he doesn't eat the neighbors cats? 
The tragety of these animals can't be recovered. There is no hope that they get better. 
In the course of what I've done with my life I've run into broken minded dogs several times. There is no training them outside of your home. There is no getting better. If you want them, you live as a recluse and never ever ever let anyone in your house. 

And Keren, I'm sorry, but Americans have ruined Mastiffs...


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Agree with everything you said goathiker but confused at your last statement. Didnt think i said anything about mastiffs?

Dani im.so sorry


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

I think she meant Karen


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks the continued support. The goat spot is by far one of the best forums... you guys are awesome

Goathiker, I agree with Americans ruining mastiffs. Most don't discipline their dogs and really have no business breeding... they are bred and raised irresponsibly. We raised boxers for a long time and never had a problem with aggression. The only problem we had was sorting through the pool of bad owners to find goods ones. 

We got this dog right after out female boxer was put down... she was 14 going on 15. I have a Boston terrier now that's 10... so its not like we throw away dogs. We keep them through thick and thin but when public safety (not to mention ours) becomes an issue they have to go.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

:hug: I wish I had words to say. You are doing the right thing and are very strong for doing so. I had to put my precious Labrador down. It was under different circumstances (terminal cancer), but I know the pain will be the same. You've given him a good life.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

canthavejust1 said:


> This is what ignoring your instincts and hoping for the best can do. And it could have been soo much worse. The dog was a lab mix. Food aggressive. After this I will never keep a dog that even gives me a thought of being untrustworthy. My son healed. It was a very scary time. You know the best decision. You know your dog. Its not easy. Hugs to you


Dear Lord! Tears came immediately when I saw this picture. I can't imagine...yes...unfortunately I can...even though my baby is 38. He was bitten by his aggressive dog that he refuses to put down. I hope this picture is seared into everyone's memory.

I will show this picture to my son. And, my granddaughter. I'm afraid he is still a little mad at me. But, every time I see his face I am reminded of what that dog did to him. He's scheduled his "reconstructive" surgery...his lip is affected...he can't smile...it's more like a grimace. And, it affects his speech, a little.

You are doing the right thing Dani, prayers for you...I know it's hard. And, you know, the hard thing is usually the right thing.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

woops thanks for point that out alyssa, I was confused


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Dani.... I am so sorry that you have been placed in this position :hug: I wholeheartedly agree that the best thing for him is to be put at rest, his life is simply too unpredictable for you and I'm sure the fact that he's such an agressor can't be good for his health or well being. I personally would not keep an animal I could not trust and I certainly would rather dig a hole than to pass them off to be someone elses problem.

Stay strong dear, there is not one person here who should pass judgement on you for coming to this well thought out decision :hug:


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

Maybe some people in your area have been irresponsible Mastiff owners, I have known people who had sweet, well-trained American born Mastiffs, whose only danger was drool!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Part of it is area. Where I live they are bred mean on purpose. To guard drug barns and houses. They do the same to Rotties and Pits and even Labs.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

yep goathiker thats one of the reasons we have dangerous dog legislation here in Australia. Too many of the wrong sort breeding dogs (mainly Pits here) to guard drug houses. 

Its a real shame.


----------



## MrKamir (Nov 2, 2009)

I agree too goathiker. I have Anatolian Shepherds to guard my goats. But I have read articles that people in other countries are training them to fight. Read an article one country is trying to ban them because of this. That just boils my blood.


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

Awww, I'm sorry you have to make this decision, Dani! We had to put our Great Dane down two months ago. It was a hard choice to make, but he had attacked our goats and pigs, almost killed our other dog twice, and was just getting more aggressive as time went on. I have 7 children, and even though he never once snapped at a person, their was always that little nagging doubt that one day, he might. It's just not worth the risk, when it comes to your human family.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

It is very sad and I hate it. The worst part is no one will come put him down. I have one more person to try and after that I don't know what to do.


----------



## MrKamir (Nov 2, 2009)

One thing I told my husband was that if ever our dog/dogs was to turn mean and become aggressive and dangerous, I want him to take care of it. If you know what I mean. I told him I would physically leave so he could do the deed. He had to take care of one of my cats one time while I was here. (Cat came back to us half dead, stiff and worms coming out of where he got multiple bites) When I heard the sound, it felt like a bullet in my heart. It is not easy to make this decision as I love my dogs very much. I have seen a dog get put down with a needle. I saw one of my nannies get put down with a needle. And yes, it is more peaceful but it would just be too dangerous for someone to do that with a dangerous animal. If you can't put your dog in the car for rabie shots, just think what would happen if he did bite the person giving him the needle. Without updated rabie shots, that bite might get you in a whole lot of trouble. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm contemplating what to do next. I don't think he would bite with us with him and at home. The thing is he is always so gentle with me and people when I am there. My mom says its when I leave that he acts out and with the goat and the cats he has become bolder.


----------



## MrKamir (Nov 2, 2009)

I know this won't help, but the reason he don't act out with you around is because he respects you.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

MrKamir said:


> I know this won't help, but the reason he don't act out with you around is because he respects you.


Oh I know. I'm the one who rehabbed him and all when we first got him so he adores me and does everything I say but has no respect for strangers, other animals or my family.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Dani-1995 said:


> Oh I know. I'm the one who rehabbed him and all when we first got him so he adores me and does everything I say but has no respect for strangers, other animals or my family.


Can you ask animal control to come out and put him down?

Or can you ask the vet to come out and give a rabies vaccine and then put him down if thats the issue?


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Since he deemed a dangerous dog and that's the reason for euthanasia they are very funny about it. 

I did find a vet but it will be $200 and we still have to bury him.. I'm told this is outrageous for euthanasia and sedation before hand. I think I will call animal control and see what they can do


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm so sorry Dani that you have to do this it is the right thing to do! :hug: I support you fully on your choice. I agree that people need to train there dogs better. We got a boxer puppy three or four years ago and she was the best behaved dog ever. The only time she got in a fight was because another dog threatened me and my brother. Sadly she got hit by a car and died on Thursday.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Delilah said:


> I'm so sorry Dani that you have to do this it is the right thing to do! :hug: I support you fully on your choice. I agree that people need to train there dogs better. We got a boxer puppy three or four years ago and she was the best behaved dog ever. The only time she got in a fight was because another dog threatened me and my brother. Sadly she got hit by a car and died on Thursday.


We bred boxers for a while. Our male ended up dying at 5yrs old from an enlarged heart that went undetected. The female lived a long time... she was 3 months short if 15


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Dani so sorry it has come to this. Someone mentioned giving him a sedative then loading him for his last ride?
Hon if that cant be done, can you find someone who would be willing to fire a shot? Hugs.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

nancy d said:


> Dani so sorry it has come to this. Someone mentioned giving him a sedative then loading him for his last ride?
> Hon if that cant be done, can you find someone who would be willing to fire a shot? Hugs.


I can get him in a crate but I have chicks in them now but I think I can get something to put them in. The vets won't give us anything to sedate him because they can have an adverse effect and make him mad and aggressive. My dad has said he will take care of him but I'd rather him not though, it looks like he may have too.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I have seen that happen, the aggression with sedation. ACE (probably the drug they were talking about) lowers inhibition threshold. And if the dog is prone to biting it can make it much worse. When I was a groomer, I refused to groom dogs under sedation due to the increased risk of me getting bitten.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Why wouldn't you want to have your dad do it? It would be more humane. When I took my poor old dog into the vets to have him put down, he was terrified and he didn't go easily. He was paralyzed from the neck down but, not ready to go yet. I will never do that again.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I've only had home euthanasia. I've always paid the vet to come out and gently help my pet to sleep. However, if I had to choose between a very stressful vet visit or doing it myself? I would probably lean towards doing it myself.


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

When we had to put out rotti/ mastiff mutt down @ 12 because of a degenerative spinal cond. we took him to the vet, where he was terrified,stressed and miserable for his last hour or so. That will be the last time I do that. A clean shot to the head is a humane way to go IMO. Next time I will be taking my sweet old friend on either his last woods walk or golf cart ride then my husband will end it for him in a place he loves and feels comfortable! dani your doing the right thing a dog that big that's that unpredictable, just think how your gonna feel if you re home and then find out he's mauled someone's child. It sounds like you've given him the best life you could! I respect your very responsible decision!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

goathiker said:


> Why wouldn't you want to have your dad do it? It would be more humane. When I took my poor old dog into the vets to have him put down, he was terrified and he didn't go easily. He was paralyzed from the neck down but, not ready to go yet. I will never do that again.


I've always heard horror stories about the bullet... I just don't want him to suffer. I hadn't heard of the paralysis... wow. Guess there's always a risk however its done.

When you guys mention the stress thing... the least stressful for him would be to put him in the stock trailer where he sleeps and end it. I have given my parents the ok to do what needs to be done. Truth be told, I don't think.my dad wants to do it. He plays tough guy but he's really a softy.


----------



## Sweet-little-baby-daisy (Apr 21, 2013)

Go to a nearby vet they usally put animals down for free if it's not free than its s
Around75


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Sweet-little-baby-daisy said:


> Go to a nearby vet they usally put animals down for free if it's not free than its s
> Around75


I would if he would ride in a car. It took an hour to get him in when we moved then the whole way he was very anxious and stressed... he pretty much licked his lips and whined the whole 20 minutes. Since then he's been bolder with his aggression and unpredictability. It makes it hard to take him anywhere especially since I want it to be as calm and stress free as possible for him.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Death by bullet is a very good way to go. You just have to know where to shoot and do it correctly. It's not hard to learn or carry out and it's an instant "lights out." Death by lethal injection is usually much worse. This is sad...I just found out not long ago, but contrary to what many people think...the animal can often be suffering once injected while the chemicals take effect, but is unable to move or react. It's often very scary for the animal and some try to fight it and don't go quick or peacefully. It can be a very traumatic, painful experience.  So if your dad can put him down by bullet, that would be my first choice. It's truly a "lights out" way to go...there's no pain, no suffering, no fear. It's an instant death.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I've been doing some reading on it and I think a bullet may be best. I've read that in really large breeds lethal injection isn't alway reliable since they need such a large dose and I am sure he won't go on a scale to be weighed after riding in a car to a strange place. I'm guessing he weighs a good 120lbs... at least! There is no way he'll even go in the building at all... It took him two days to come in the house when we moved and that was even bribing with food.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

I would have to agree that a bullet is best for the reasons already mentioned. It can even be safely done while he is eating out of a plastic bowl. Just have your dad research the correct angle and your dog will never have any stress. This is so hard and you are so strong. You are doing the right thing for him and you have a lot to be proud of. I'm glad you have such supportive parents.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks. I'm lucky to have such amazing parents. They know this dog means alot to me and have been very easy to get along with over it. They're actually usually really supportive in anything we kids do and help where needed.


----------



## FarmerJen (Oct 18, 2012)

I agree with the bullet. Only animal I've had a vet put down was a cat... but her body tightened up so hard with that injection, there's no way it was painless. She looked terrified. I felt horrible.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

As someone who administers the 'green dream' injection to animals I feel the need to say that the majority of the time it is not a painful stressful way to euthanize like you all are describing. Yes sometimes the animal will fight it and it can take quite a while for them to pass, but usually they are unconscious very quickly (it is an anaesthetic) and death occurs shortly afterwards. Often very sick, debilitated and old animals can take much longer and greater amounts of the drug because their circulatory system isnt as effective at spreading it around the body. 

No method is going to be 100% foolproof and humane. Just like the injection, a bullet can sometimes go wrong. I've seen someone put four bullets into a doe's head and she was still alive. I never want to have to see that again. I have also seen plenty of animals shot humanely and properly. I've seen sheep with their throats cut get up jump out of the yards and run away. It is the stuff of nightmares. But I've also seen many killed by cutting their throat and death is swift and humane. 

Every method has the potential to go badly, and every method has the potential to be quick and humane. No method is painfree but we aim to make it as painless as possible. 

I do think that taking into consideration this whole situation the bullet is probably the easiest solution. 

However if you still want to inject not shoot - Dani - could you simply muzzle him and then have a vet out to inject him? If he is well behaved and trusts you, you should be able to easily slip a muzzle on him before the vet gets there. The vet should be able to lend you a muzzle too.


----------



## gardenbhean (Mar 16, 2013)

Yikes! That's a huge jaw width on that bite picture!

That's a really hard thing to do, but good for you for having the strength to being able to make the right decision. 

As much as I'm a dog lover as I am, it sounds like he has some really deep-set issues and more people need to know when to say "enough" before something really ****ed up happens...

My dog is half mastiff, and likes to chase away the jack rabbits but he stays clear out of the goat's way because the first one he met was a buck who turned and gave him a pretty solid thump on the head the first time they met.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

keren said:


> As someone who administers the 'green dream' injection to animals I feel the need to say that the majority of the time it is not a painful stressful way to euthanize like you all are describing. Yes sometimes the animal will fight it and it can take quite a while for them to pass, but usually they are unconscious very quickly (it is an anaesthetic) and death occurs shortly afterwards. Often very sick, debilitated and old animals can take much longer and greater amounts of the drug because their circulatory system isnt as effective at spreading it around the body.
> 
> No method is going to be 100% foolproof and humane. Just like the injection, a bullet can sometimes go wrong. I've seen someone put four bullets into a doe's head and she was still alive. I never want to have to see that again. I have also seen plenty of animals shot humanely and properly. I've seen sheep with their throats cut get up jump out of the yards and run away. It is the stuff of nightmares. But I've also seen many killed by cutting their throat and death is swift and humane.
> 
> ...


What I ask vets to do is administer phenobarbital first. Then administer the euthanasia solution.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Dayna said:


> What I ask vets to do is administer phenobarbital first. Then administer the euthanasia solution.


Its becoming more and more popular especially.in small practice (dogs ad cats) to give a normal anaesthetic first to put the animal to sleep ad then administer the green dream. Its a slightly.more expensive approach but definitely avoids the possibility.of the animal.becoming.hyperexcited when the green dream first hits.


----------

